

Nexus One learns a new trick, Wireless N - stanleydrew
http://androidandme.com/2010/04/news/nexus-one-learns-a-new-trick-wireless-n/

======
hipsterelitist
Funny, when Apple had Wireless N hardware in old Macbooks that was not enabled
at the time of sale, it required users to pay a small amount for a firmware
upgrade under the guise of complying with Sarbox.

Really glad that Google has chosen not to be evil here.

